# 66 Center Console



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Anyone know where I might be able to find a center console for a 66? Year one starts at 68. Its a 4 speed now with the reverse to the left first. So possible a 67 for a manual tranny.


----------



## 123jboy (Nov 15, 2008)

I've seen many on e-bay, both restored and original. Pretty big $ for the restored ones, but they look awesome.


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

there is aguy on ohio craigs list with lost of gto parts. i think toledo he takes paypal


----------



## alphozo (May 25, 2009)

Does anybody do restorations on them? I see a lot of really bad condition consoles but no nice ones.


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Its a pain in the ass to find one of these and the toledo guy wants $1000 plus shipping.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I think that if my car came without a console, and some pirate wanted to shaft me for a grand to have a console, I would skip it and run a shift boot on the floor, per stock. If I came across a console in decent shape for reasonable money, I'd snag it. I'm just one of those guys who is unwilling to get screwed for a "must have" part. Be patient, one will show up....for maybe 600 or 700 bucks. The day's of $15 consoles are long gone, though.


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Thats whats in it now, a hurst quick shifter. But I want the original long shift and a console. So I will wait for one to show up.


----------



## showmeman (May 30, 2017)

How do you remove the center console? I'm having difficulty getting the Black Collar off the shifter? This needs to be removed before the console will lift off.

thanks
kevin


----------

